# RPZ in full dump...



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Looking at a job and this caught my eye... Was in full dump, this was the fix...

Yes that is an electrical whip... Right into the floor drain, about 2 feet...


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Did you comment on it to the responsible party?


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Is not even funny how people don't care about safety.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Plumbus said:


> Did you comment on it to the responsible party?


I did, then I turned it off at the branch, disconnected the flex, and ordered the air gap and rebuild kit.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Gargalaxy said:


> Is not even funny how people don't care about safety.


I don't see a safety issue there, I see a waste of water problem. If its in full dump there is no way it's going to cross contaminate. 
I'd rather see that than the people that fail inspection on a high hazard and don't do anything about it until the water department is going to shut them down.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

bct p&h said:


> I don't see a safety issue there, I see a waste of water problem. If its in full dump there is no way it's going to cross contaminate. I'd rather see that than the people that fail inspection on a high hazard and don't do anything about it until the water department is going to shut them down.


 ever herd the term aspiration. There is always a chance of cross contamination.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Not good..... Yep still a cross connection period.

How do you think an aspiration is going to affect this when you have a "full pressure dump" going on. 

Water passing through an orifice (tube or pipe) creating a negative pressure and drawing what into the stream and from where?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

They may not have done that after it started full dumping. Those things burp all the time right? and I'm pretty sure they are supposed to be properly drained. I'm not saying that flex conduit is the right choice but really any hose would do if it doesn't break. Yeah code is code but if you're trying to temporarily hold things together you do what you have to. You can say most maintenance half ass stuff but I have seen plenty of licensed guys do shizzy stuff too and at the end of the day the maintenance guy has a boss and budget limits where as the plumber can say no, I have to follow code and you ARE going to spend at least this much because these are the parts you need.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

GAN said:


> Not good..... Yep still a cross connection period. How do you think an aspiration is going to affect this when you have a "full pressure dump" going on. Water passing through an orifice (tube or pipe) creating a negative pressure and drawing what into the stream and from where?


 any contaminates can change the weight of water and at that time it can counter flow even when in a full dump the water will flow in the middle while it make a negative flow along the pipe wall.


----------

